# 형은 놀라서 다시 주문을 외웠어요. (욉다?)



## Cajolerie

저는 어린이 책을 읽고 있어요.  이 문장이 있어요:

"형은 놀라서 다시 주문을 *외웠어요*."

문장을 이해 해지만 사전과 인터넷에 두번째의 동사를 찾아낼 수 없어요.  "욉다"나 "외다"예요?
"욉다"가 이면 좋은 사례가 있어요?

고마워요


----------



## Minus zero

두번째 동사가 무엇을 말하는건지 잘 모르겠군요.
욉다라는건 처음보는 말인데, 다른 형태를 찾는다면,
"형은 놀라서 다시 주문을 외웠다.", 과거형이군요.
형은 놀라서 주문을 외다., present verb 죠.
형은 놀라서 주문을 외운다. Progressive 죠.

답변이 미흡하면 다시 물어보세요.


----------



## brandonkim

Cajolerie said:


> 저는 어린이 책을 읽고 있어요.  이 문장이 있어요:
> 
> "형은 놀라서 다시 주문을 *외웠어요*."
> 
> 문장을 이해 해지만 사전과 인터넷에 두번째의 동사를 찾아낼 수 없어요.  "욉다"나 "외다"예요?
> =>문장을 이해했지만 사전과 인터넷에 두 번째의 동사를 찾아낼 수 없어요
> "욉다"가 이면 좋은 사례가 있어요?
> 
> 고마워요


Hi
It seems like you have studied Korean grammar systematically. I guess that's why you can now read and write. It looks great. 

Well, as for your question, 
외웠다- is not a base form of the word as you already guessed. its base form is '외우다' (verb)
'외웠다' can be separated as followings;  외우-(어간;stem)+었(선어말어미;tense prefinal ending)+다(어미; ending).
So you have to search for 외우다 from dictionary, which is base form of 외웠다 and then, additionally need to know why it was chaged into 외웠다 as above.

For your reference,
present tense;  외우다 vs 외다('외우다' 의 준말; abbreviation of '외우다')
past tense; 외우-(어간) +었(선어말어미)+ -다(어미) vs  외-(어간)+었(선어말어미)+다
Past tenses become as followings;  외웠다('외우다'의 과거) vs 외었다('외다'의 과거)= 왰다('외었다'의 축약형;abbreviation of 외었다)

So make a long story short, you can use both '외었다' and '외웠다' to express past tense of the verb, '외우다' or '외다'

Just one more explanation regading the process of changing from 우+었(외우+었+다) became '웠'
We call it 모음축약; 두 형태소가 서로 만날 때 앞뒤 형태소의 두 음절이 한 음절로 줄어드는 것, 이 때 'ㅣ'와 'ㅗ/ㅏ'는 반모음으로 바뀐다. 표기상에서 음운이 축약된다.
examples)
사이=>새, 나누이다 =>나뉘다, 뜨이다=>띄다, 주어=>줘, 죄어=>좨, 꼬아서=>꽈서, 뵈어=>봬, 쐬어=>쐐,...etc..


----------



## Cajolerie

이 것을 가르쳐서 아주 많이 고마워요!


----------

